# Marbella - where to stay?



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello - hope someone can point me in the right direction...planning on escaping the grey English weather and visiting Marbella over Christmas and wondered if anyone can advise on best area to stay?
First of all - is the weather likely to be pleasant for walking? We don't expect Canary island temperatures, but hoping it will at least be better than UK....will pack our winter coats. 

Have never been to Marbella before - is Marbella better than Puerto Banus? Would ideally like somewhere with a promenade with shops for walking...and not a ghost town area. 

Any recommendations for decent 5* hotel...for example we looked at the Fuerte Marbella and it seems well positioned?!?

Thanks 
Lili


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Depends on how much you want to spend. If you want ultimate luxury, then stay at the famous Marbella Club, or Puente Romano. 

If you want something nice, but slightly cheaper, this is a lovely boutique hotel that I have stayed in 
called Villa Marbella.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...sta_del_Sol_Province_of_Malaga_Andalucia.html

Marbella and Puerto Banus are basically one and the same thing....Puerto Banus is basically the Port of Marbella, where you can find expensive designer shops, and some nice places to eat. 

Puerto Banus you find more clubs for younger people. 

There is a lovely decked promenade, where many people walk - lots of restaurants along the way.

Temperatures should be nice.....definitely better than UK, I can guarantee that!!!

Personally, I have found Marbella to be quite boring around Christmas and New year, because it´s actually quite a small place. Maybe I went to the wrong places!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can never guarantee nice weather, even on the Costa del Sol, but the odds are good that you'll get warm sunshine at least some of the time. And it doesn't get dark till gone six, so you get more of it.

Before you get fixed on Marbella/Puerto Banus, why not take a look at Estepona? In my opinion it has a lot more going for it, and is much cheaper. You can always visit Marbella on the bus!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lili Bet said:


> Have never been to Marbella before - is Marbella better than Puerto Banus? Would ideally like somewhere with a promenade with shops for walking...and not a ghost town area.
> 
> Thanks
> Lili


_is Marbella better than Puerto Banus? 
_
What do you mean when you say_ better than,_ in what way_/s?_

Both can be a bit pretentious and have their fair share of posers/ bling in certain areas, but have nice parts too...


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you all - we are not planning on hiring a car this time so looking to stay somewhere that primarily has a nice promenade and we can easily walk to shops, cafes etc and explore the area a bit. 

Looked at Estepona and it seems you need a car to get about....don't really want to be stuck in a resort all day.

Would anyone know if the area where the Fuerte Marbella hotel or the Melia don pepe are is a nice area for what we have in mind?

Thank you
Lili


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lili Bet said:


> Thank you all - we are not planning on hiring a car this time so looking to stay somewhere that primarily has a nice promenade and we can easily walk to shops, cafes etc and explore the area a bit.
> 
> Looked at Estepona and it seems you need a car to get about....don't really want to be stuck in a resort all day.
> 
> ...


We once went to Marbella for a short break and came back a day early as we found it boring! We stayed just on the edge of the Old Town, which is nice and very pretty, but it's a small area and every inch of it can be explored in half a day. The seaside promenade is OK but there is nothing of interest to see, really, apart from shops and cafes. I'd been to Puerto Banus already, years ago, and saw no reason to go back as there is nothing there which interests me.

If you want to explore, why not book a nice hotel with sun terrace and pool in Málaga itself, you still have a beachside promenade, hundreds of restaurants to choose from (and cheaper than Marbella) and apart from the historic and cultural sites in Málaga itself it's a very good base to reach other marvellous places like Córdoba, Granada or Antequera, all of which are easy to explore in a day trip by bus.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lili Bet said:


> Thank you all - we are not planning on hiring a car this time so looking to stay somewhere that primarily has a nice promenade and we can easily walk to shops, cafes etc and explore the area a bit.
> 
> Looked at Estepona and it seems you need a car to get about....don't really want to be stuck in a resort all day.
> 
> ...


I holidayed in Estepona without a car - stayed in a self-catering apartment right on the seafront, midway between the harbour and the old town. Both are very attractive in different ways, and the seafront walk from one to the other runs through an extended botanical garden full of lovely tropical plants. I like the town because it's NOT a resort, though it has all the usual tourist attactions. It's very easy to get around, including regular buses to Marbella...


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

There isn´t really a lot to Estepona....not sure why anyone would recommend going there over Marbella.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lili Bet said:


> Would anyone know if the area where the Fuerte Marbella hotel or the Melia don pepe are is a nice area for what we have in mind?
> 
> Thank you
> Lili


Both are nice hotels. I would go for the Fuerte, because it´s near the Old Town.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Having lived here for nearly 24years I think I know the coast quite well.Not everybody's cup of tea,how about Fuengirola.Like a lot of places it has quite a lot going for it.Bus station has regular services along the coast and the train station which has a service to Málaga which has plenty of stops on the way to Arroyo which is worth looking around and Benalmadena Marina also it stops at Plaza Mayor which has some nice shops and restaurants but at the moment sadly it is a building site as they are doubling the size of it.As Velez Lyn said Antequera but a couple of hours and you have walked round it.We now live 5minutes down the road from there where we moved 16years ago after we sold our town house in Fuengirola.Granada,Cordoba and Sevilla are worth a visit.I think you will find in Fuengirola people are doing coach trips to these places.At the end of the day what suits one does not suit everybody.Wherever you go sincerely hope you enjoy it .A greeting.


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you all so much - we decided to book the Fuerte in Marbella...it seems best suited for what we are looking for....

We checked the hotels that are considered 'best' in the area...the Marbella Club, Puerto Romano and Villa Padierna….wow...one would need a mortgage just to stay a week there....from £12k upwards and some don't even include breakfast...

Back in Feb I posted to ask where to stay in Murcia and a forum member recommended an area that we ended up staying in and loved it.....

Just wanted to thank again everyone that responded. 

Keeping :fingerscrossed: that the weather will pleasant while we are there and we will certainly try and explore the other cities mentioned. 

One other thing; hotel quoted 66 euros each way for airport transfer - does this sound fair cost?

Thank you all
Lili


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lili Bet said:


> Thank you all so much - we decided to book the Fuerte in Marbella...it seems best suited for what we are looking for....
> 
> We checked the hotels that are considered 'best' in the area...the Marbella Club, Puerto Romano and Villa Padierna….wow...one would need a mortgage just to stay a week there....from £12k upwards and some don't even include breakfast...
> 
> ...


If the weather stays the way it has been for the last week and a half, you will be very happy. It has been lovely, warm and sunny, after a few weeks of very wet and gloomy weather.

I think the transfer price seems fair, I checked for a quote with the airport transfer company I use for a journey from the airport to Marbella and it came out at €65.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lili Bet said:


> Thank you all so much - we decided to book the Fuerte in Marbella...it seems best suited for what we are looking for....
> 
> We checked the hotels that are considered 'best' in the area...the Marbella Club, Puerto Romano and Villa Padierna….wow...one would need a mortgage just to stay a week there....from £12k upwards and some don't even include breakfast...
> 
> ...


Although we have never had to get a taxi from the airport to Marbella the price you have said seems about right.The only thing I would say just double check with the driver to be on the safe side as we know people who once came over and when they got to their destination the taxi driver tried to charge them extra money for their luggage and a childs pushchair and make sure it is a genuine taxi as there are still dodgy people about.A thought,another place that you might like to visit is Ronda which is roughly 45K up the mountain.As I said enjoy your stay.Hopefully the weather will be nice for you.Have known years here at Christmas where people have been on the beach in the morning getting a few rays and in the afternoon been skiing in the Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

That's great - thank you.

We are following the weather forecast, likely to be around 17-18C....and if it is will be very pleased with those temperatures.
The weather's been quite mild in the UK but grey rainy days are coming and no doubt temp will drop soon....fingers crossed for blue skies in Marbella.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lili Bet said:


> That's great - thank you.
> 
> We are following the weather forecast, likely to be around 17-18C....and if it is will be very pleased with those temperatures.
> The weather's been quite mild in the UK but grey rainy days are coming and no doubt temp will drop soon....fingers crossed for blue skies in Marbella.


If you want to visit some inland places (especially Ronda or Granada) do bring some warmer clothes as temperatures there will be noticeably lower than in Marbella.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lili Bet said:


> That's great - thank you.
> 
> We are following the weather forecast, likely to be around 17-18C....and if it is will be very pleased with those temperatures.
> The weather's been quite mild in the UK but grey rainy days are coming and no doubt temp will drop soon....fingers crossed for blue skies in Marbella.


Agree with what Velez Lyn said but have known times here when we have been in Ronda and it's been warmer than the coast but I would say if you have got a nice fleece with you that would probably be enough.If you look in the travel
agents you might find some that know of people doing trips further afield as there really are some lovely places to see.I know of one walk near Marbella where the scenery is breathtaking from the top but sadly you do need a car to get up to the car park as it's 6K up to the top where you park then a further 2K walking.The views really are breathtaking.We were up there the other week and you can just lose track of where you are.As said before enjoy your stay and being a little adverturous you will enjoy it even more.Just out of interest,what dates are you here? In the pic you or looking down to Marbella


----------



## Dokree39 (Dec 5, 2018)

I've been in Marbella 2 years ago on honeymoon. Weather will be suitable for walking in the morning but it would be better to get prepared for cold nights of Marbella in winter. I know the weather can be misleading but in my experience it's a calm and great time to discover all the beauty such as galleries, all the great restaurants they have on Puerto Banús (For suggestion, Restaurante La Bocana). You can check here for various accomodation options. So, get prepared, don't catch cold and enjoy beautiful Marbella.


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

tarot650 said:


> Just out of interest,what dates are you here?



From 17-27Dec 


Thanks for the suggestions, we wont be able to take up any trekking at present, as I am recovering from knee injury...so easy flat walking would be ideal.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lili Bet said:


> From 17-27Dec
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, we wont be able to take up any trekking at present, as I am recovering from knee injury...so easy flat walking would be ideal.


Have a lovely time! Make sure to report back, let us know if it meets your expectations.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We met friends in the El Fuerte about ten years ago, lovely wood panelled bar. 8 euro for a small measure whisky. Has a nice indoor pool and great location.


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Have a lovely time! Make sure to report back, let us know if it meets your expectations.



We are back from our holiday in Marbella and very happy to report that we had a fab time. Really liked the area a lot, what a lovely place. It hit every spot of what we were looking for. 


The hotel was great, there wasn't much we didn't like about it but the location of it is just unbeatable for both being close to the old town and seafront. Thanks @danboy20 for your help in choosing between the Fuerte and the Melia Don Pepe...we are glad we chose the Fuerte. 


The weather was great the whole time - few cloudy days but the rest were mostly sunny...striking difference in the weather 'feel'...no cold dampness like in the uk. 


We spend a lot of time walking along the promenade towards Puerto Banus, we went to the market there one Saturday, old town, churches, La Canada...I suppose usual touristy stuff....we left visiting the adjoining seaside towns for another time...so we will definitely be back in Marbella. 

We met and spoke to several expats that live in the area permanently as well as some that live there 4+ months of the year....wish we could do the same one day....but with Brexit looming who knows if we'll even be allowed to settle in Spain any longer?!?

Thanks to everyone that responded and offered advice...as always it's much appreciated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

danboy20 said:


> There isn´t really a lot to Estepona....not sure why anyone would recommend going there over Marbella.


Depends, doesn't it...on whether you want a quiet, unpretentious family-orientated ambience which is still very much Spanish in character or whether you prefer a brash, vulgar town popular with Z list celebrities and the likes of the cast of TOWIE, one of whom was reported as saying that he preferred Dubai as 'Marbs' had become too down-market..

It's horses for courses. Both places do in fact have much to recommend, Marbella isn't all surface glamour, the Casco Antiguo is delightful. There are less salubrious areas too as in all towns as Marbella isn't exclusively inhabited by the apparently wealthy. Working people live there too.

Estepona has scarcely any night life but also has a charming Old Town, lots of good restaurants and rightly deserves its reputation as the Garden of the Costa del Sol.

But this is irrelevant since Christmas has come and gone and hopefully the OP had a great time wherever s/he went.


----------

